# A NOTE TO ALL REVO DEALERS AND OTHER BUSINESSES



## Jae

It has come to my attention that there are several Revo Dealers "advertising" the fact they are such, and also offering other services on top.

This is not acceptable on this forum, not from anyone.

If you wish to advertise your Business, there are proper channels to go through. This site, due to its size and popularity, costs money to administer, and this revenue is generated by Banner Advertising. We will gladly sell you banner space at competitive rates.

Please send an email to me for further details.

Future breaches will result in the posting being edited. Repeat offenders will be banned.

Hope you understand.


----------



## thorney

Following my experience on the VX Owners club board http://www.vx220.org.uk - (lol ;D) I can reflect this.


----------



## garyc

No good me offering my virtual windscreen cleaning service then?


----------



## jampott

If you can draw the line between blatant advertising and helpful, based in reality advice, then fine.......

But where DO you draw the line?

If they are posting informative and helpful comments, its sometimes useful (no, actually its NECESSARY) to know what their background is - so we can judge whether they are giving useful or accurate information...

I'm sorry, but if Mr XYZ CAN'T tell me that he works for Revo, Forge, Wax_Wizard etc etc, then thats just a bit silly IMHO.

Blatant adverts - well thats different.....


----------



## Guest

> Following my experience on the VX Owners club board http://www.vx220.org.uk - (lol ;D) I can reflect this.


I AWAIT THE POST IN THE 'JOKE FORUM'


----------



## garyc

I await the locking of this thread


----------



## jampott

I await this thread going off topic....


----------



## Dubcat

Has anyone seen dreamcatcher yet?


----------



## Revo Kev

Jae did you receive my pm/email?

Cheers


----------



## Ruffles

Don't they make exceedingly good sunglasses?


----------



## jonah

How about stopping the BLOODY pop ups then, atleast these people have some good points to make, unlike the popups which alot dont sell what they advertise


----------

